
Sleep Science: In the Era of Screens, Rest Is Crucial - gpresot
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2018/08/science-of-sleep/
======
quantum_state
The info design of the site is horrible .. playing video when there is no need
and makes the reading experience one of the worst ...

------
graeme
Does anyone know of studies on whether the _time_ of hours of sleep matters?
I.e. is sleeping eight hours from 2-10 in any way worse than eight hours from
11-7?

~~~
travmatt
Cant currently look for a study, but IIRC the more in tune with your normal
circadian rhythm the better - especially if you don’t need any alarm to wake
up naturally.

I do recall hearing overnight workers have higher incidences of cancers,
disorders, etc., and I’m curious to know if that holds true for people with
naturally aberrant circadian rhythms.

~~~
ss2003
Yes, what ever the cause of loss of sleep the effects are the same. You need
to sleep for lots of brain and body maintenance.

------
johnchristopher
Where does that title come from ? The article only has `While We Sleep, Our
Mind Goes on an Amazing Journey`.

~~~
privong
It's the html header <title></title> entry.

------
arez
I always remember my dreams when I did sports that day, shouldn't remembering
the dreams not be a good sign?

~~~
agumonkey
I can't say but I always feel happy when I have dreams, even weird ones. It
leaves a deep trail of calm and inspiration (makes me want to draw, or make a
story out of it).

------
throwaway180118
How do recent studies compare to computer use in the era of the CRT screen?

~~~
froh
Two things have substantially changed:

CRTs don't emit that daylight-like blue spectrum.

There is a diagram further down in the long article showing the different
impact of different light sources on sleep.

Additionally, not mentioned in the article, social network streams are
deliberately constructed to increase your online time, by being 'interesting'.

[https://www.ted.com/talks/nir_eyal_what_makes_technology_so_...](https://www.ted.com/talks/nir_eyal_what_makes_technology_so_habit_forming/up-
next)

~~~
irq
CRTs can quite capably emit daylight blue. People used to use them for
photography, video games, etc. Just not typically in bed.

------
wcoenen
This website re-layouted multiple times on chrome for android, sending me back
to the start of the article each time. I gave up on reading it.

